# One-Winged birds in Northbrook, IL



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have been informed of three one-winged pigeons that need a home. I don't have all the details. Don't know how they came to be in this condition. They are all ferals. One is an adult male, the other two are just past weaning, so sex is unknown. I don't know colors. I guess I don't know much huh?? 
Anyway, they are in Northbrook, IL. I'm almost certain that shipping is out of the question, although I haven't asked that specific question. I will if I need to. Anyone interested, let me know. I'll hook you up with the man who has them.
Seems someone recently was looking for a special needs bird, but I have no idea who that was.


----------



## DoveLover7 (Feb 26, 2007)

Renee, I could not respond to your email address listed regarding the one-winged pigeons in Northbrook, IL.

Would you please provide the contact information here or let me know of another confidential site.

Many thanks,

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DoveLover7 said:


> Renee, I could not respond to your email address listed regarding the one-winged pigeons in Northbrook, IL.
> 
> Would you please provide the contact information here or let me know of another confidential site.
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM...........


----------

